# Buying a beater type car



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

Ok, the truth is, I've always wanted an E30 and now that I have a shiny new E46, the easiest way to convince my wife to let me have one is if I call it the "winter beater". Yes, I don't want my new E46 to be subjected to the salt and crap on the NE roads in winter--that's true--but having an E30 to drive around in the winter would be awesome. I laugh my evil laugh. 

One question: would a BMW dealer be able to run the VIN on a 1987 car to get service history?


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

I doubt it... most of the older BMWs don't have their service done at a dealer anymore. An inspection will tell you more. It's worth a phone call, though.


----------



## nowonder (Dec 4, 2002)

I've been searching for a replacement for my Jeep that wouldn't involve a car payment.

HAs to be good in the snow, hold more than two people, be fuel efficient, easy to park, and cart around a bike. 

So I'm looking at stripped down Ford Focus models, VW TDI's, or something like that.

--nw


----------



## ctbmw (Aug 30, 2003)

AWD Volvo wagon/ 4 Nokias for winter-that's my fantasy!
(OOPS)
An older one will still be more reliable than Jeep or VW, and plenty of space,good resale.
(IMHO)


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

ryenoceros said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking to purchase a beater type car for winter driving, so I'm going to check out some SUV type / Truck vehicles.
> 
> ...


Let's see: winter driving in CT = 4wd
large cargo area = station wagon
reliability = Subaru, especially ones with 4-cylinder boxers

Why? When I met my g/f in AK, she was driving a 1986 Subaru GL wagon with 160K miles on the odometer. Like most Toyotas and Hondas of the same year, the thing was a bucket of rust, but mechanically, it was incredibly sound, bulletproof and extremely reliable. The performance of the 4wd system was equally impressive, as it NEVER got us stuck on some of the nastiest snow/ice-covered roads. The beauty of it was she only paid $1,000 for it. Though gutless, it was well worth the money.

:thumbup:

(Believe it or not, a lot of Alaskans have Subarus as their beater cars. Just goes to show that those cars can endure the harshest of winters).


----------



## nowonder (Dec 4, 2002)

I looked at Subaru, they fit the bill for what I need.
But the new ones are more than I want to spend, and it's hard to find a good used one with under 50k miles on it. 

If I go used, I really want to keep it under 50k miles... Don't want to inherit problems.

Haven't looked at the volvo's yet.

--nw


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

I may get a Subie myself, since the AWD can be really handy and besides, I need a 4 banger to use for the drive to my new job... it's 45 miles each way, and with my car giving me 17MPG....


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Hercules said:


> and with my car giving me 17MPG....


Lucky.


----------

